# FreeBSD 12R - Weird connectivity issue with a local server - LAN



## s2r (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello.
I've just finished installing a fresh FreeBSD 12 on a new server, Dell T130. I bought it with the purpose of running VMs on bhyve mostly to move from MS SQL SERVER from Windows to a Ubuntu 16.04 VM which is supported by Microsoft. I just ran `pkg install sudo`. No additional packages.
I'm getting < 1MB/s speed while transferring a backup file from a server on my LAN. My notebook and the server (t130) are connected to a Cisco WRT310N connected to a TP-Link gigabit switch, nothing fancy just do its work.


```
$  scp -P6022 jas@srvfur01:./test6.7z ./testa.7z
jas@srvfur01.furxx.local's password:
test6.7z                                                      35%   43MB 774.6KB/s   01:44 ETA^C
$ ifconfig bge0
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether 50:9a:4c:94:33:5a
        inet 192.168.0.101 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

And from my notebook:

```
$  scp -P6022 jas@srvfur01:./test6.7z ./testb.7z
jas@srvfur01's password:
test6.7z                                                                                                                                                      100%  121MB  40.1MB/s   00:03
```

However if I do a scp from my notebook to the t130 I also get full speed. What could be the problem that connections between FreeBSD and the server are that slow?


----------



## s2r (Jan 16, 2019)

the only *ux kernel running is tShe one from the FreeBSD machine. The server from where I'm downloading the file srvfur01 is a W2k8 with cygwin (latest) + ssh. Also my notebook is W10 + cygwin. Don't know if this helps in anyway. 
Server's ip config.

```
Ethernet adapter lan:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-71-BC-0D-D0-CE
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.150
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 127.0.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
```


----------

